# Lush products for children?



## LaDY

My son loves his bubbles when bathing, unfortunately due to his sensitive skin non have gone down very well, do you think lush bubbles would be ok? Anyone tried? X


----------



## bambino156

I'm not sure, sorry. But i'll be watching this thread cos we're in the same boat, i'm yet to find something which doesn't upset lo's skin at all! x


----------



## Eala

Unfortunately any of the Lush products which would make bubbles (such as their bubble bars) contain sodium laureth sulphate (SLS) which is quite often majorly irritating to people with sensitive skin. Lush insist that SLS is a "safe synthetic", but anyone who has found that they react to it would probably disagree!

Have you tried the E45 foaming bath milk? It's SLS-free, and does produce a nice amount of bubbles :)


----------



## isil

My skin reacts to Lush bath stuff (although not to their soap, hair products or face stuff)...I think it is quite harsh on skin personally.


----------



## bambino156

Eala said:


> Unfortunately any of the Lush products which would make bubbles (such as their bubble bars) contain sodium laureth sulphate (SLS) which is quite often majorly irritating to people with sensitive skin. Lush insist that SLS is a "safe synthetic", but anyone who has found that they react to it would probably disagree!
> 
> *Have you tried the E45 foaming bath milk? It's SLS-free, and does produce a nice amount of bubbles *:)

I couldn't believe how expensive that one is! I think it was about £4.85 :wacko: x


----------



## kit10grl

I have quite sensitive skin and get on great with lush products and not much else. I have tried the baby bubble bar with LO. Think its called Ickle baby bot. Its meant to smell of lavender so we used it when trying to find something for his evening bath. I only used a tiny amount tho, think i got 4 or 5 baths out of one bar. It seemed ok but as we are so tight for cash I have to totally limit myself on lush stuff just now as i can easily spend upwards of £60 in one go. DH dreads it when i come in with lush bags

ETA: think the bar cost a little under £2 but not totally sure


----------



## smelly07

I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEE LUSH!!!!!!!

My eldest has sensitive skin but and has had Lush bath bombs in her bath as has my youngest daughter and had no problems........ They love the colour, glitter, flowers etc in them and they smell gorgeous after their baths and their skin has been fine.
x


----------



## sun

I've never used anything scented or bubbly, but their dream cream worked well on my LOs eczema..


----------



## LaDY

kit10grl said:


> I have quite sensitive skin and get on great with lush products and not much else. I have tried the baby bubble bar with LO. Think its called Ickle baby bot. Its meant to smell of lavender so we used it when trying to find something for his evening bath. I only used a tiny amount tho, think i got 4 or 5 baths out of one bar. It seemed ok but as we are so tight for cash I have to totally limit myself on lush stuff just now as i can easily spend upwards of £60 in one go. DH dreads it when i come in with lush bags
> 
> ETA: think the bar cost a little under £2 but not totally sure

I also tried this ickle baby product, tbh I really wasn't that impressed considering i am obsessed with lush! LO was gutted to robot fizzled away! :lol: and like you say they are not exactly cheap!


----------

